# Public Parks in Sports City



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi folks,

I've just moved from the Marina (previously in JVC) to Sports City. I like it but my apartment doesn't have the best/biggest pool area (it's in the shade for almost the entire day and is too cramped). I have recently been going to beach but I'd love to know if there are any public parks (or just nice green areas to sit and relax) in Sports City?

Thanks!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not really. But you can wander over to Victory Heights which has some nice green areas.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

The nearest park is barsha park near barsha mall... otherwise nothing much


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Parks in Dubai - Dubai parks


----------

